# F-35 Lightning



## Trebor (Apr 4, 2008)

heh, I just recently taken a liking to this new jet fighter made by Lockheed Martin of the Joint Strike Fighter program that made its maiden flight in '06, the F-35 Lightning II. I seen some amazing videos of this kickass lookin fighter, doubt we'll see them in air shows anytime soon. hell, I'd even like to see the F-22 Raptor in air shows. I hear the F-35 Lightning is a hell of a lot cheaper to build and maintain than the F-22 Raptor. and I love how it's designed, I love the STOL/VTOL conversion of this wonderful jet. I even seen it in 2 movies. Superman Returns, and Live Free or Die Hard. I know there must have been a thread about this plane when it came out, but I couldn't resist making a new thread. plus I didn't wanna confuse anyone by posting in like a year old thread or something :/


----------



## smg (Apr 4, 2008)

yea its a good plane and sheap also they are making 3 diferent versions of it 1 for the air force,1 for the navy, and 1 for tha usmc
Variants
The F-35 is planned to be built in three different versions to suit the needs of its various users.


F-35A
The F-35A is the conventional takeoff and landing (CTOL) variant intended for the US Air Force and other air forces. It is the smallest, lightest F-35 version and is the only variant equipped with an internal cannon, the GAU-22/A. This 25 mm cannon, a development of the 20 mm M61 Vulcan is designed for increased effectiveness against ground targets. The GAU-22 is a version of the GAU-12 carried by the USMC's AV-8B Harrier II.

The F-35A is expected to match the F-16 in maneuverability, instantaneous and sustained high-g performance, and outperform it in stealth, payload, range on internal fuel, avionics, operational effectiveness, supportability and survivability.[citation needed] It also has an internal laser designator and infrared sensors.

The A variant is primarily intended to replace the USAF's F-16 Fighting Falcons, beginning in 2013, and replace the A-10 Thunderbolt II starting in 2028.


F-35B

X-35B lift fan; the VTOL propulsion system is designed and manufactured by Rolls-Royce plc 
The F135 engine with lift fan, roll posts, and rear vectoring nozzle, as designed for the F-35B, at the Paris Air Show, 2007The F-35B is the short takeoff and vertical landing (STOVL) variant aircraft. The F-35B is similar in size to the Air Force F-35A, trading fuel volume for vertical flight systems. Like the AV-8 Harrier II, guns will be carried in a ventral pod. Vertical flight is by far the riskiest, and in the end, a decisive factor in design.

The F-35's main power plant is derived from Pratt Whitney's F119 or GE Rolls Royce fighter team's F136, with the STOVL variant of the latter incorporating a Rolls-Royce Lift Fan module. Instead of lift engines, or rotating nozzles on the engine fan and exhaust like the Pegasus-powered Harrier, the F-35B uses a vectoring cruise nozzle in the tail, i.e. the rear exhaust turns to deflect thrust down, and an innovative shaft-driven Lift Fan, patented by Lockheed Martin and developed by Rolls-Royce.[75] Somewhat like a turboprop built within the fuselage, engine shaft power is diverted forward via a clutch-and-bevel gearbox to a vertically mounted, contra-rotating lift fan located forward of the main engine in the center of the aircraft. Bypass air from the cruise engine turbofan exhausts through a pair of roll-post nozzles in the wings on either side of the fuselage, while the lift fan balances the vectoring cruise nozzle at the tail. This system is more similar to the Russian Yak-141 and German VJ 101D/E[76] than previous STOVL designs, such as the Harrier with thrust vectoring.

In effect, the F-35B power plant acts as a flow multiplier, much as a turbofan achieves efficiencies by moving unburned air at a lower velocity, and getting the same effect as the Harrier's huge, but supersonically impractical, main fan. Like lift engines, this added machinery is dead weight during flight, but increased lifting power increases takeoff payload by even more. The cool fan exhaust also reduces the harmful effects of hot, high-velocity air which can harm runway pavement or an aircraft carrier deck. Though potentially risky and complicated, it was made to work to the satisfaction of DOD officials.

This variant is intended to replace the later derivatives of the Harrier Jump Jet, which was the world's first operational short takeoff, vertical landing fighter, ground attack aircraft. The RAF and Royal Navy will use this variant to replace the Harrier GR7/GR9s. The F-35B variant was unveiled at Lockheed's Fort Worth plant on 18 December 2007.[77] The U.S. Marine Corps will use the F-35B to replace both its AV-8B Harrier II and F/A-18 Hornet fighters. The B variant is expected to be available beginning in 2012.


F-35C
The F-35C carrier variant will have a larger, folding wing and larger control surfaces for improved low-speed control, and stronger landing gear for the stresses of carrier landings. The larger wing area provides decreased landing speed, increased range and payload, with twice the range on internal fuel compared with the F/A-18C Hornet, achieving much the same goal as the heavier F/A-18E/F Super Hornet.

The US Navy intends to buy 480 F-35Cs to replace the F/A-18A, -B, -C, and -D Hornets. It will also serve as a stealthier complement to the Super Hornet.[78] On 27 June 2007, the carrier variant completed its Air System Critical Design Review (CDR). This allows the F-35C to go to Low Rate Initial Production in 2012.[79]


----------



## Trebor (Apr 4, 2008)

uite fascinating, SMG I think this is the first time the Navy will have Stealth aircraft in their compliment?


----------



## smg (Apr 4, 2008)

yea,it's goin make a big impack in a sea battle
and th usmc will love the vertical take off


----------



## Trebor (Apr 4, 2008)

I think they already love it with the Harrier


----------



## smg (Apr 4, 2008)

yea bout i bet they hate its speed and wepon capasity and the f 35 will fix that


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't forget about the export model; the RAF and the FAA are planning on acquiring the F-35 in small numbers, especially since the GR9's they have are getting a little long in the tooth. However, the first versions aren't expected to enter service until 2015.

There are also several other countries considering purchases of the F-35, including Italy, Norway, Israel (of course), and the Netherlands. I believe it will be the F-16 of the 21st century.


----------



## smg (Apr 4, 2008)

ye it will have any one hear anithing about tha pak fa t-50


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 4, 2008)

smg said:


> ye it will have any one hear anithing about tha pak fa t-50



Um, could somebody please translate this one for me? I might be able to answer the question if I knew what it was.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 4, 2008)

Last I heard, it was projected to go into service in 2011. There are three pages of galleries on the AF site for the F-35.

Air Force Link - Photos


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Um, could somebody please translate this one for me? I might be able to answer the question if I knew what it was.



Its the MiG 1.44/Sukhoi T-50 answer to supposed 5th generation out of Russia.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 6, 2008)

quite fascinating. ya know, before I learned about the F-35, I used to think of the F-22 as the newest and most advanced multirole fighter in the world. but now I think it's just old and really expensive. though I doubt we'll be seeing the F-22 Raptor in air museums anytime soon. lol prolly wayyyy into the future like the 2030s or 2025


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2008)

F-22 old? Hardly. The F-15 and F-16 would fall into that classification, but not the Raptor.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)

Trebor said:


> quite fascinating. ya know, before I learned about the F-35, I used to think of the F-22 as the newest and most advanced multirole fighter in the world. but now I think it's just old and really expensive. though I doubt we'll be seeing the F-22 Raptor in air museums anytime soon. lol prolly wayyyy into the future like the 2030s or 2025



Surely not. The F-14 was developed in the late 60s and lasted until the turn of the century (about 35 years). The F-15, same and is still going. Same with F-16 from the early 70s. It is no longer just a rush for new airframes, but rather a race for avionics and capabilities (c.f., C4I). You will see the F-22 around for a Loooooong time. And you will see it morph into a mini-AWACS controlling UCAVs and determining the order of battle.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 6, 2008)

The first F-22 was built 1989-1990, it did have a very long gestation period for a number of reasons but its far from "old." I do think however the F-35 will offer a lot of "bang for the buck." Both aircraft will be around a lot longer than "the 2030s or 2025."


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yep. History has shown. Jeez, look at the Mig-21 and the J-7/F-7. What's that airframes life now for a fighter... getting close to 50 years?


----------



## smg (Apr 6, 2008)

yea bout the f-22 cost to mush sheaper to the f-35


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yep. And the Air Superiority Role is commensurate, smg.


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Apr 8, 2008)

Trebor said:


> quite fascinating. ya know, before I learned about the F-35, I used to think of the F-22 as the newest and most advanced multirole fighter in the world. but now I think it's just old and really expensive. though I doubt we'll be seeing the F-22 Raptor in air museums anytime soon. lol prolly wayyyy into the future like the 2030s or 2025



Most 4.5 generation fighters like the Typhoon II are about the same fly away cost as the F-22.

If you want a good fighter, you have ot pay for it.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Sep 5, 2022)

Are all F-35s the same solid grey colour? Is this special stealth paint?

The F-22 gets camouflage.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> *Are all F-35s the same solid grey colour? Is this special stealth paint?*
> 
> The F-22 gets camouflage.
> 
> View attachment 685490


Right now, yes and yes

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Sep 5, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Right now, yes and yes


Interesting, thanks. Airforce Monthly predicted some colour scheme variety back in 2013. The Israeli one is nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Interesting, thanks. Airforce Monthly predicted some colour scheme variety back in 2013. The Israeli one is nice.




Well those are some artist's fantasies that may come true someday. There is a special paint applied to stealth aircraft and it can come in different colors. The issue is maintainability and cost. If you start fielding different colors, it's obvious you're going to increase cost. Camouflaged paint was tried on the F-117A, I have friends who saw this bird flying in the eastern California desert several years before the F-117A program was de-classified.






A light grey paint was also tried.






Photo credit the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2022)

Different compounds (pigments) in paint contain materials that can be highly reactive to radar.

A nice camo scheme can look great but can be also highly reactive at the same time - which defeats the aircraft's stealth properties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Are all F-35s the same solid grey colour? Is this special stealth paint?
> 
> The F-22 gets camouflage.
> 
> View attachment 685505



The paint is very important. Very.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Sep 6, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The paint is very important. Very.


Interesting. I understand that the coating is low radar, but does colour make a difference?

Here’s an article about the new painting process.









New and Old F-35 Coatings Compared in Recent Photo of Two Italian Lightning II Jets


The new coating was already applied to US-built aircraft since 2017, but this seems to be the first time it’s applied to aircraft assembled




theaviationist.com


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Interesting. I understand that the coating is low radar, *but does colour make a difference?*


As stated - cost and some colors weren't as radar absorbent as others. I don't remember the cost of a gallon of this paint but I know it's expensive.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Interesting. I understand that the coating is low radar, but does colour make a difference?
> 
> Here’s an article about the new painting process.
> 
> ...



Not sure on color.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 6, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not sure on color.


IIRC the tan color tried on early F-117As had some issues


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> IIRC the tan color tried on early F-117As had some issues



The paint is need to know, and I’m not need to know. 😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2022)

Here is an older (declassified) report that studies how paint can either increase or reduce IR signature.

It's a 32 page .PDF file.



https://apps.dtic.mil/sti/pdfs/ADA620840.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Sep 6, 2022)

On the F-35 there is the iron ball type paint which is yes, very expensive. There is a lot more with the F-35 though with some parts having radar absorbing
foam around the sensors and aerials as well as gold or indium tin oxide to make the canopy more opaque to stop detection of the very unstealthy stuff
inside including the pilot.

Even the final polyurethane coating is scanned with lasers and cameras then projectors are used to show where the coating is too thin or too thick which
is no good and has to be carefully sanded or have more coating added. Everything must be exact down to the last detail with actual
composition of coatings and structures being secret and making it very hard to copy even you had an F-35 to tear down.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Meanwhile:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Sep 6, 2022)

Twelve years old, so likely obsolete, but here goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> Twelve years old, so likely obsolete, but here goes.



To be honest I don't think much would have changed

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

